# What the fuck



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2011)

High School's Incest 'Prank' Is Year's Dumbest, Grossest Idea






YouTube Video











*High School???s Incest ???Prank??? Is Year???s Dumbest, Grossest Idea*

Minnesota's Rosemount High had an awesome idea for a prank at this year's winter pep rally. Just awesome: blindfold all the sports captains and have them make out with people. And the "prank" part is that they're making out with their parents.

Yes. That video above, if you can stand to watch it, contains some very uncomfortable footage, per City Pages:

    Footage of the assembly shows a scene that would make even Sigmund Freud cringe. Dads kissing daughters. Mothers kissing sons.

    And these are not just innocent pecks on the lips. The parents are intimately lip-locking their children for several seconds. One even progresses to rolling around on the gym floor. In another instance, a mother moves her son's hand south so he's grasping her butt.

According to City Pages, the school is "apologizing" for the prank. One YouTube commenter who claims to be a student at Rosemount says that it's a "tradition that only happens every six years or something," which makes it sound like an ancient pagan Norse ritual brought to America by sick incestuous vikings. Like hotdish, or passive-aggressiveness.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 15, 2011)

That's pretty ridiculous. Why would the parents go along with this? No wonder this country is so F'd up....


----------



## ExLe (Dec 15, 2011)

Those parents should all be charged with molestation for agreeing and the school should be punished for promoting these acts...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 15, 2011)

This is part of why Kim Kardashian vetoed the idea of moving to Minnesota.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 15, 2011)

That's some nasty shit.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 15, 2011)

Fucked up


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I keep reading the YouTube comments and half of them are trying to say it's innocent. 

Minnesota... You've got some explaining to do


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 15, 2011)

Phuq! Who thought up this shiite? And the schools principal thought this was a good idea!?

I bet I can guess what goes on in that household during a blizzard.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 15, 2011)

What the fuck is correct.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 15, 2011)

Madmann said:


> This is part of why Kim Kardashian vetoed the idea of moving to Minnesota.


 

And the reason why you begged your parents to move you there...


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a boner now.


----------



## Saney (Dec 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have a boner now.



Got luscious lips?


----------



## big60235 (Dec 15, 2011)

I can see the headlines now Minnesota student kill his mother after a prep rally kiss or Mom is pregnant with sons child after a innocent prep rally kiss turns into at home sex. 

I personally would have beat my moms ass right there in front of everyone. But that's how we roll in the big city.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice parenting


----------



## Madmann (Dec 15, 2011)

ExLe said:


> And the reason why you begged your parents to move you there...


 
Actually I've never been to such an insignificant dump.

Nothing there worth the time or effort, just cold boredom.
Sounds like paradise for a stiff faggot like you and your man.

I bet you'd find some way to outdo this atrocious "prank".

Just at least be smart enough not to announce it.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2011)

This just keeps getting better (for Arkansas who appears to be the new second biggest incest offender state), apparently Minnesota is huge into dudes and there moms

For exactly how long have Minnesota high school boys been publicly making out with their moms? | Twin Cities Daily Planet


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2011)

That's fucked. At first I thought the parents were blind-folded too...but then I knew.

Still got boner.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2011)

Madmann said:


> This is part of why Kim Kardashian vetoed the idea of moving to Minnesota.



what kind of loser is so wrapped up in a celebrity they even know this kind of shit?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> what kind of loser is so wrapped up in a celebrity they even know this kind of shit?



Awkward.  I knew this too. It was the only part I've prob ever seen of Kim's show. Her and Kris were arguing about where to raise the kids and he said Minnesota. It was on gawker and I like basketball and just sneaked a peek. I'm so gay!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow I would have projectile vommited if I saw that or even worse, was one of the students.  So, so fucked up. Parents should be dealing with the police.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> (snip) *Minnesota*'s Rosemount High had *an awesome idea* for a prank (snip)



Not so awesome.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

I wouldn't expect anything less out of Minnesota.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

JFC!  I could understand if the 'rents were also blindfolded also.  But, they were down with it.  That's some eff'ed up shit.


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

Minnesota? Sure it is not W. V.?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 16, 2011)

The libs want to take "the pledge of allegiance"out of schools but this fucked up shit is fine?? We are all fucked.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bunch of fucking weirdos.


----------



## cottonmouth (Dec 16, 2011)

sure its fucking nasty. but that's decently funny. 

I thought they were going to trick a brother and sister into kissing in front of everyone. that would be perfect.


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 16, 2011)

must have been in West Virginia


----------



## Madmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> what kind of loser is so wrapped up in a celebrity they even know this kind of shit?


 

Hmm let's see, so its my fault that I notice people with more exciting lives than you??

Yeah okay, sounds like your brain shutdown again, and your ass is doing the thinking.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hmm let's see, so its my fault that I notice people with more exciting lives than you??
> 
> Yeah okay, sounds like your brain shutdown again, and your ass is doing the thinking.


You kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> You kiss your mother with that mouth?


 
I have done it on the side of her face. But its been awhile.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I have done it on the side of her face. But its been awhile.



I bet you have you old sailor.


----------



## collins (Dec 21, 2011)

fucked up


----------

